# Sully build? Sully build!



## feraledge (Nov 20, 2015)

Super stoked, again. 
I just put a down payment on a 624T from Sully! I've been picking up guitar work tips from him for years from his youtube channel and have really been stoked on both his posts here, Patsanger's Elita build thread, and the class threads that folks like Russmuller have been kind enough to post. I got a quote from Sully a while back for a similarly spec'ed 624T, but stripped it down a bit and said I'd pull the trigger if the promotion I was looking at came through. And it is. 
So here we are. 
Here's what we're talking about, the ultimate in SuperTele's! Or a Tele for heretics! 
One from his site: 





Look at those beautiful contours, on a tele! 





Specs: 

Construction: Bolt on
Body Style: 624 T
Body Wood: Alder
Headstock: Raven (six-in-line)
Headstock orientation: Reversed (tuners point down)
Neck wood: Maple
Fretboard wood: Maple
Inlays: Black offset dots
Scale length: 25.5"
Number of Frets: 24
Fretwire: Stainless steel jumbo
Neck thickness: Speed neck (about .770 - .820)
Bridge: Gotoh locking tremolo (Floyd Rose style)
Tuners: Non locking
Hardware color scheme: Black
Pickup configuration: Neck and bridge humbucker
Pickup brand and model : Habaneros, TBD
Volume control knobs: One
Pickup selector: Toggle
Neck finish: Oiled
Headstock color: Match body

I saw this color just the other day and it's absolutely perfect: 




"Aspen Green"

While I'm waiting on my ESP Custom Horizon to come in late winter, I can at least enjoy the fact that the one pic Sully sent me of him giving a thumbs up is already more build progress pics than I have got and will get from ESP. 
So at the very least, I can expect that this thread will get updates. 
And I am stoked.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't think you could have picked a better color. That's gonna be one beautiful guitar. 

... and congrats on the promotion.


----------



## russmuller (Nov 21, 2015)

Congrats on pulling the trigger! You're gonna get a killer guitar!

The Habañeros in PatSanger's Elita are to die for. The neck pickup is what Sully calls their "secret menu" pickup, since it's in-between the spicy and classic pickups they make.


----------



## SullyGuitars (Nov 21, 2015)

russmuller said:


> Congrats on pulling the trigger! You're gonna get a killer guitar!







russmuller said:


> The Habañeros in PatSanger's Elita are to die for. The neck pickup is what Sully calls their "secret menu" pickup, since it's in-between the spicy and classic pickups they make.



Bridge pickup is the secret menu one; so good! 

Sully


----------



## russmuller (Nov 21, 2015)

SullyGuitars said:


> Bridge pickup is the secret menu one; so good!
> 
> Sully



Ah! I stand corrected! Also killer. I want to put that same set in a tele.


----------



## SullyGuitars (Nov 21, 2015)

Lemme know when you need 'em, and I'll hook you up!


----------



## MFB (Nov 21, 2015)

Sh!t, sh!t, sh!t, that's exactly the body style of a Tele I'm craving to become a production model from anyone. I get that the slab body is iconic and all that, but god damn is it so uncomfortable.

If that blue weren't a lefty, I'd be in trouble


----------



## feraledge (Nov 21, 2015)

Good news for you, Sully is all custom built guitars. That blue isn't production, it's just the finished example he has on the page. There are some demo videos with it too. 
I'm excited about this process!


----------



## feraledge (Nov 21, 2015)

Stoked to hear more about the pickup options as well. Probably have a bit before we get there, but I really only know about the Habaneros from Sully and GJ2 builds, but haven't heard much about their high gain applications.


----------



## Aso (Nov 21, 2015)

Congrats on the promotion and the soon NGD.

I recently put a Sully 624 on order and have nothing but good things to say about how easy the order process and Sully is amazing to deal with.


----------



## electriceye (Nov 21, 2015)

He makes those backwards??


----------



## feraledge (Nov 21, 2015)

electriceye said:


> He makes those backwards??



If you look through the pics on Sully's FB page and website, it looks like most of his customers are left handed. Niche marketing.
Have no fear, my guitar will have the correct orientation.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 22, 2015)

Aso said:


> Congrats on the promotion and the soon NGD.
> 
> I recently put a Sully 624 on order and have nothing but good things to say about how easy the order process and Sully is amazing to deal with.



Thanks! Do you have a thread started? Would love to hear more!


----------



## SullyGuitars (Nov 22, 2015)

electriceye said:


> He makes those backwards??



And forwards!


----------



## SullyGuitars (Nov 22, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Thanks! Do you have a thread started? Would love to hear more!



Pretty sure both guitars will be close to being built alongside each other. 

Sully


----------



## SullyGuitars (Nov 22, 2015)

feraledge said:


> If you look through the pics on Sully's FB page and website, it looks like most of his customers are left handed.



It certainly seems that way! I build way more lefties than I had ever expected. It's all good as long as I keep writing notes to myself on them. 

Sully


----------



## feraledge (Nov 22, 2015)

SullyGuitars said:


> Pretty sure both guitars will be close to being built alongside each other.
> 
> Sully



Team 624!


----------



## feraledge (Nov 22, 2015)

Sully, out of curiosity, have you built any 624Ts with Aero headstocks? If so, pics?


----------



## SullyGuitars (Nov 22, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Sully, out of curiosity, have you built any 624Ts with Aero headstocks? If so, pics?



Si!


----------



## SullyGuitars (Nov 22, 2015)

Oops....I didn't see the T in your question. No; at this point, all of them have Raven headstocks. 

Sully


----------



## feraledge (Nov 22, 2015)

SullyGuitars said:


> Oops....I didn't see the T in your question. No; at this point, all of them have Raven headstocks.
> 
> Sully



I think you underestimate how much people like myself have stalked your pics before! Haha. I was really just curious, I think Raven headstock for a T is the correct answer.


----------



## Ape Factory (Nov 22, 2015)

That'll be a nice one! Big fan of heretic teles myself.


----------



## Aso (Nov 22, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Thanks! Do you have a thread started? Would love to hear more!



I haven't started a thread. I just ordered a simple single hum Sully 624 with a flame maple top, pale moon ebony fretboard and a schaller hannes bridge.



feraledge said:


> I think you underestimate how much people like myself have stalked your pics before! Haha. I was really just curious, I think Raven headstock for a T is the correct answer.


So it wasn't just me being creepy stalking all of Sully's photos getting ideas and admiring his work?


----------



## feraledge (Nov 22, 2015)

Aso said:


> I haven't started a thread. I just ordered a simple single hum Sully 624 with a flame maple top, pale moon ebony fretboard and a schaller hannes bridge.
> 
> 
> So it wasn't just me being creepy stalking all of Sully's photos getting ideas and admiring his work?



Can't wait to see that. PME is a solid touch! 
The hardest part about pulling the trigger on a Sully build is weighing it against the prospect of doing the guitar build class with him instead. In an ideal world, we all do both.


----------



## patsanger (Nov 24, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Can't wait to see that. PME is a solid touch!
> The hardest part about pulling the trigger on a Sully build is weighing it against the prospect of doing the guitar build class with him instead. In an ideal world, we all do both.




I did both 

Took the build classes and then ordered one as well... and working with Sully on the specs for the next one...

And it will have the same pickups - they are awesome sounding, but I'm not a high gain person so I don't know how they would do all out with gain - I like an 80s/90s level of rock gain.

(mines on the right)


----------



## patsanger (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh - and you cannot go wrong with a build from Sully. He keeps you updated and it's a blast!


----------



## Aso (Nov 24, 2015)

patsanger said:


> Oh - and you cannot go wrong with a build from Sully. He keeps you updated and it's a blast!



That's one of the main reason's I went with Sully along with seeing him posting to the JCF Forums for years.

I do have picture of the PME fretboard already. Only doing triple slashes at the 12th fret


----------



## feraledge (Nov 24, 2015)

Dude, that PME board is a beauty. 
If anyone has experience with running those Special Menu pickups for high gain, I'd love to hear more about it. 
That Elita is a thing of sheer amazingness, Pat. Trust me when I say that your build only furthered my GAS for both getting a Sully guitar and going through the build process with him.


----------



## patsanger (Nov 24, 2015)

I think I saw that fb when I was there recently - it's even sweeter in person!


----------



## Aso (Nov 24, 2015)

patsanger said:


> I think I saw that fb when I was there recently - it's even sweeter in person!



I'm sure you did. He sent me the pictures in the middle of his last build class. About a couple days before he shared pictures of your Elita and Hypermachine.


----------



## patsanger (Nov 24, 2015)

Feraledge - what type of high gain you thinking? I might be able to do something for you...


----------



## feraledge (Nov 25, 2015)

patsanger said:


> Feraledge - what type of high gain you thinking? I might be able to do something for you...



That would be awesome. FWIW, my rig is a 5153 and my current pickup of choice is Nazgul. I play modern death metal, typically a bit of a scoop, but not like Metallica scoop.


----------



## SullyGuitars (Nov 25, 2015)

feraledge said:


> That would be awesome. FWIW, my rig is a 5153 and my current pickup of choice is Nazgul. I play modern death metal, typically a bit of a scoop, but not like Metallica scoop.



I've got a 71 video that I never released that has me playing through a Mesa Dual Rectifier; would that help?

Sully


----------



## feraledge (Nov 25, 2015)

That would definitely help. Also any comparison to particular to Dimarzio and Duncan PUPs would be awesome.


----------



## SullyGuitars (Nov 25, 2015)

These are Habanero classics; I'm putting together another set of clips from the blue '71 that I just finished. I'll post that later today. 



I'm not super familiar with Dimarzios (I was more of a Duncan guy), but I'd say that the secret menu bridge pickup is close to the Duncan Custom (which had been my favorite bridge pickup for about 15 years).

Here's a fun recording I did with the guitar in the video. My friend Pete (the video was recorded at his house) has an awesome studio and a bunch of stem tracks, so I called upon my experience in a KISS tribute band years ago (yes, really) and recorded this. The original drums, bass, and vocal tracks remain, but all of the guitar tracks were recorded with the guitar in the video. This was fun to record, for sure. https://soundcloud.com/jon-sullivan-8/calling-dr-love-ace-replaced

Sully


----------



## feraledge (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks a ton for this. Looking forward to listening with headphones tonight. 
Thanks for the comparison. I've played a SD Custom briefly, but have had more experience with the Custom 5. Will keep checking it out. I think we're certainly staying within range. I play modern death metal, but I was certainly impressioned early on with hair metal and it remains a part of my aesthetics and repertoire. Hence this super tele is firing on all cylinders for me.


----------



## SullyGuitars (Nov 25, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Thanks a ton for this. Looking forward to listening with headphones tonight.
> Thanks for the comparison. I've played a SD Custom briefly, but have had more experience with the Custom 5. Will keep checking it out. I think we're certainly staying within range. I play modern death metal, but I was certainly impressioned early on with hair metal and it remains a part of my aesthetics and repertoire. Hence this super tele is firing on all cylinders for me.



Sure, no problem! Keep in mind that I'm definitely NOT a pro when it comes to demo videos, and they're generally recorded with my phone. That said, it'll get you in the neighborhood. 

I'll have another video uploaded shortly!

Sully


----------



## SullyGuitars (Nov 25, 2015)

The previously promised video. He's playing on the little Mesa behind him. This guitar has the spicy (about 17k resistance) in the bridge, classic in the neck.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 25, 2015)

Hmm. From what I'm hearing it sounds like the Classics have more low end to them than the Spicy. They both sound good, but I'm not sure if either fully suits me. So the Special Menu is a bit of both? 
This gets difficult, but what I do know for sure is that '71 is a badass guitar!! 
Really appreciate these videos and clips!


----------



## SullyGuitars (Nov 25, 2015)

They're voiced similarly, but the classics are going through a 4x12 with different settings than the spicy (which was going through a 1x12 (or 1x10?). I can get some more clips together for ya later; we'll get it sorted. 

Sully


----------



## feraledge (Nov 25, 2015)

Look at this guy! How does anyone NOT want to get a guitar built by Sully?


----------



## Edika (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey feraledge, while the Sully build seems epic, this is the second purchase you've made after selling a truck load of awesome guitars. I think the ESP custom wait ignited some of the latent GAS within you! 

I don't know Sully's build times but this looks to be really classy and modern build at the same time. I've got to admit than when I saw the first thread here by Sully with that black Explorer build I was drooling, as a well built Explorer is on to my to-buy list at some point in the future.


----------



## Millul (Nov 26, 2015)

GAS never, ever ends.

Congrats on both the promotion and the build: Sully really seems to be a great guy, and the stuff he posts in the Dealers section is cool AF.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 26, 2015)

Edika said:


> Hey feraledge, while the Sully build seems epic, this is the second purchase you've made after selling a truck load of awesome guitars. I think the ESP custom wait ignited some of the latent GAS within you!
> 
> I don't know Sully's build times but this looks to be really classy and modern build at the same time. I've got to admit than when I saw the first thread here by Sully with that black Explorer build I was drooling, as a well built Explorer is on to my to-buy list at some point in the future.



Yeah, I'm totally a brat. The ESP Custom will be done mid-late February, Sully is looking at a 4-6 month build time. Really both guitars are dreams of mine and I'm actualizing both. The interaction with and feeling of progress with Sully definitely helps ease the tight lipped ESP Custom Shop tension. 
I first wrote Sully 3 years ago about a refret on a project guitar that I ended up selling instead. But that got me started on his videos and, ironically, feeling comfortable with doing my own level, crown and polish on frets. But I've gone back to his videos quite often for doing or assessing possible mods, maintenance or repair work. So when I saw his line, it was immediate GAS. A updated shred guitar with a nod to 80s metal aesthetics, perfect. 
I will probably end up selling another guitar or two, but between this and the Horizon I should be pretty well set. 
I think Sully has said with enough requests and interests that the Elita might be offered again. That is serious temptation!


----------



## feraledge (Nov 26, 2015)

Millul said:


> GAS never, ever ends.
> 
> Congrats on both the promotion and the build: Sully really seems to be a great guy, and the stuff he posts in the Dealers section is cool AF.



Thank you and absolutely. Let's put it this way, Sully was posting on here and responding to emails from me last night at 11:30 his time. That's 11:30 on Thanksgiving Eve and he's guitar nerding as much as we are. Pretty damn rad!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 26, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Thank you and absolutely. Let's put it this way, Sully was posting on here and responding to emails from me last night at 11:30 his time. That's 11:30 on Thanksgiving Eve and he's guitar nerding as much as we are. Pretty damn rad!


 
I picture Sully's Thanksgiving Day turkey being adorned in tribal paint, leather, and spikes. Awesome dude.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 26, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I picture Sully's Thanksgiving Day turkey being adorned in tribal paint, leather, and spikes. Awesome dude.



I picture a turkey taco and he's wearing KISS face paint.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 27, 2015)

The awesomeness of working with Sully? He has better ideas. I was leaning towards offset dots and he had a cooler idea with a bit more Sully flare to it: offset slashes. 
This is his crude mock up on 22 frets. Offset onto the treble side. Pretty rad.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 5, 2015)

The big question, recessed or non-recessed Floyd. I wouldn't even ask the question before, but my fondness for recessed Floyds has grown considerably.


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 5, 2015)

Visually, the top mount Floyd can't be beat. Functionally, I like the lower profile of a recessed Floyd.


----------



## ASoC (Dec 5, 2015)

If you're going for a super tele with ultimate playability, I think you have to go recessed


----------



## russmuller (Dec 6, 2015)

feraledge said:


> The big question, recessed or non-recessed Floyd. I wouldn't even ask the question before, but my fondness for recessed Floyds has grown considerably.



Recessed, fo' sho'!

I'm traditionally an Ibanez guy, so to me all guitars with non-recessed Floyds look janky. Not that you should spec your guitar based on my opinion, but recessed is the classy way to go.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 2, 2016)

With NAMM past us I'm inching up in the queue. 
Couple of decisions made. Truly going to be the heretics' tele. 
Recessed Floyd it is. 
Going to do Strat-style round over edges. 
I'm using these pics for reference even though that 3 single coils w/ strat pickguard makes me want to tear my eyes out:


----------



## Aso (Feb 2, 2016)

That's going to be a nice build. Sounds like mine will be built in the same batch as yours so hopefully we will be seeing some progress pics soon. I will start a new thread for my build then and stop messing yours up.


----------



## Solodini (Feb 3, 2016)

feraledge said:


> With NAMM past us I'm inching up in the queue.
> Couple of decisions made. Truly going to be the heretics' tele.
> Recessed Floyd it is.
> Going to do Strat-style round over edges.
> I'm using these pics for reference even though that 3 single coils w/ strat pickguard makes me want to tear my eyes out:



My brain can't comprehend these pictures!


----------



## Solodini (Feb 3, 2016)

SullyGuitars said:


> The previously promised video. He's playing on the little Mesa behind him. This guitar has the spicy (about 17k resistance) in the bridge, classic in the neck.




Every demo should include "Footloose".


----------



## feraledge (Feb 4, 2016)

Things that are awesome: getting an email from Sully this morning about a really nice birds eye maple fretboard that's been sitting for too long and asking if I'd like to use it. 
Oh hell yeah.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 27, 2016)

Hell of an update here!! Didn't expect this, but on a day when myself, my wife and our daughters are all sick and miserable, this is certainly welcome!








Super stoked!


----------



## feraledge (Feb 27, 2016)

Sully making some serious moves! Beautiful "tele" with contours delight.


----------



## Aso (Feb 28, 2016)

Sully's making nice progress on that. I like the contoured edges


----------



## feraledge (Feb 29, 2016)

Aso said:


> Sully's making nice progress on that. I like the contoured edges



I have zero regrets. 
So the Grover pickups are medium output, made me a little gun shy. I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a Nazgul/Sentient set and its on its way to Sully.


----------



## Aso (Mar 1, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I have zero regrets.
> So the Grover pickups are medium output, made me a little gun shy. I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a Nazgul/Sentient set and its on its way to Sully.



Nice choice of pickups and I think the white bobbins will compliment your choice of body color well. 

I thinking with my non-standard items on my build it will be held up waiting for so part.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 1, 2016)

Aso said:


> Nice choice of pickups and I think the white bobbins will compliment your choice of body color well.
> 
> I thinking with my non-standard items on my build it will be held up waiting for so part.



Thanks! Seeing the Aspen Green Gretsch in person only got me more stoked on this build. Fortunately the build updates from Sully are enough to take down my Fender GAS, it was getting pretty bad. 
What are the non-standard requests that you made?


----------



## Aso (Mar 1, 2016)

feraledge said:


> What are the non-standard requests that you made?


Black Schaller Hannes bridge which I hear are hard to get in the US and SD slug pickup are the two items I think may hold things up.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 1, 2016)

Aso said:


> Black Schaller Hannes bridge which I hear are hard to get in the US and SD slug pickup are the two items I think may hold things up.



Had to make it difficult. Don't worry, I'll let you know how mine is!


----------



## Aso (Mar 2, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Had to make it difficult. Don't worry, I'll let you know how mine is!



The big question I wonder is, Will your Sully arrive before your ESP custom. I know my Jackson CS KV will be here next week so that will distract me from the wait.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 2, 2016)

It's pretty bad ( redefined as awesome) when you have to get a guitar to tide you over until you get another guitar lol!


----------



## feraledge (Mar 2, 2016)

I fully anticipated that the ESP would be here well before the Sully, but considering that I've gotten zero updates aside from "maybe" on the ESP while Sully is making legit progress makes me wonder. Granted still a good bit of work to be done with Sully, but as I'm completely in the dark with ESP, who knows. 
My luck they both show up at the same time, blow my mind and I never recover. I certainly trust that I'll want some alone time with each build, otherwise I'll be forever spoiled by a dual fully custom NGD and my brain might trigger some acceptance of that being okay. 
I will say this much, the wait with Sully hasn't been long, but the communication has been great and then getting real updates with a ton of progress at once is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Aso (Mar 3, 2016)

High Plains Drifter said:


> It's pretty bad ( redefined as awesome) when you have to get a guitar to tide you over until you get another guitar lol!



I thought that was how everyone dealt with the wait times of custom guitars. You just stagger orders of multiple guitars to make the wait time more bearable.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 3, 2016)

I just stagger guitar buying to make life more bearable.


----------



## geoffstgermaine (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks like you're getting one heck of a guitar! Can't go wrong with Sully!


----------



## feraledge (Mar 3, 2016)

geoffstgermaine said:


> Looks like you're getting one heck of a guitar! Can't go wrong with Sully!



Thanks man! Seeing what you've made that's a hell of an endorsement!


----------



## feraledge (Mar 3, 2016)

And we have a fretboard! Bird's eye maple with offset slashes (first time Sully offered it!). Offset to the treble side. 
Super stoked on this build and working with Sully!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 4, 2016)

Those offset slashes are pretty cool. Unique, but understated.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 4, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Those offset slashes are pretty cool. Unique, but understated.



I have a feeling it's going to look super classy when this is strung up.


----------



## Blytheryn (Mar 4, 2016)

This guitar is going to be epic. I love the slashes!


----------



## Deegatron (Mar 4, 2016)

Does sully do his own inlay or is this CNC? looks clean as %$#@%.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 4, 2016)

Deegatron said:


> Does sully do his own inlay or is this CNC? looks clean as %$#@%.



I could be wrong, but I think he does it by hand. I will ask though. He said before that he was dropping the stars because they were really time consuming. I feel like I've seen him doing it by hand in videos.


----------



## Deegatron (Mar 4, 2016)

If he does do them by hand. ask if he'll do a short video... I just did my first inlay project and I cant seem to fathom how he get's them so god danm clean.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 4, 2016)

Deegatron said:


> If he does do them by hand. ask if he'll do a short video... I just did my first inlay project and I cant seem to fathom how he get's them so god danm clean.



I can't say that he couldn't do them by hand, but I did check in with him and the inlays are currently the only thing he does with CNC. 

Of note, seriously, Sully is awesome to work with. If it didn't make me look like a psychopath I might even post the time stamps on all of our emails. I think the longest I've had a message out to him was like 2 AM to 8/9 AM. I might be bugging the hell out of him often, but his communication is top notch.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 21, 2016)

That's a sexy carve right there! 





Unexpected plus: steel (or brass?) neck screw inserts! SCHWING!


----------



## Millul (Mar 22, 2016)

Pic doesn't show, Feral! The people needs to see it!!!


----------



## feraledge (Mar 22, 2016)

^ Can anyone see this? I'm logged out of photobucket and I can still see it here and on my phone.


----------



## Deegatron (Mar 22, 2016)

Pic shows up fine for me.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 22, 2016)

I sees it.


----------



## Millul (Mar 22, 2016)

Now I can see it!


----------



## feraledge (Mar 30, 2016)

Tung oiled fretboard, round one!


----------



## cult (Mar 31, 2016)

Lovely!
Just like I love me some maple as a fretboard


----------



## SullyGuitars (Apr 3, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Tung oiled fretboard, round one!



Danish oil, but who's counting...


----------



## feraledge (Apr 3, 2016)

SullyGuitars said:


> Danish oil, but who's counting...



I thought twice about it but put it in anyways. Derp. Thanks for the catch! Can't wait to get this!


----------



## feraledge (Apr 27, 2016)

Ready for paint!


----------



## feraledge (May 3, 2016)

Damn you Gretsch for making such a rad finish that is impossible to figure out elsewhere! 
Going to have to do a close match paint swatch and then mix it for a flat color. 
I think one of the bottom two is closer to the color, but I'm between the four of these (bottom two are still front runners).


----------



## feraledge (May 4, 2016)

Went with Zinc Blue. Seemed closest to the Gretsch and I think it'll look cool. And while my wife and I were looking over paint swatches we decided on colors to paint the walls in our new house. Boom.


----------



## russmuller (May 4, 2016)

You're getting a Bigsby on this one, right? </troll>


----------



## feraledge (May 4, 2016)

russmuller said:


> You're getting a Bigsby on this one, right? </troll>



Sully is working on a new tele-ash tray/Bigsby design for this one. 
Pics here: Sully's "vintage" bridge designs
From the pics it looks pretty killer.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 4, 2016)

I like this trend.


----------



## Aso (May 4, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Sully is working on a new tele-ash tray/Bigsby design for this one.
> Pics here: Sully's "vintage" bridge designs
> From the pics it looks pretty killer.



I was going to ask Sully to quote me a Galaxy V with a bigsby. Just look at how hawt that could be


----------



## feraledge (May 4, 2016)

Aso said:


> I was going to ask Sully to quote me a Galaxy V with a bigsby. Just look at how hawt that could be



Let's at least wait till Sully has finished our guitars before you try killing him. Ya know...if you must.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 4, 2016)

Aso said:


> I was going to ask Sully to quote me a Galaxy V with a bigsby. Just look at how hawt that could be



Looks like a classic V wearing a retainer  I DO like!  Rad in its own way  


Rev.


----------



## Aso (May 4, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Let's at least wait till Sully has finished our guitars before you try killing him. Ya know...if you must.



I thought the same thing. I was going to ask him when I bought the Ghost Elita he announced building. I figured it would be best not to


----------



## russmuller (May 5, 2016)

Aso said:


> I was going to ask Sully to quote me a Galaxy V with a bigsby. Just look at how hawt that could be



Oh my god, I actually love this!  This totally inspired some dumb ideas.


----------



## SullyGuitars (May 5, 2016)

Aso said:


> I was going to ask Sully to quote me a Galaxy V with a bigsby. Just look at how hawt that could be







feraledge said:


> Let's at least wait till Sully has finished our guitars before you try killing him. Ya know...if you must.





Aso said:


> I thought the same thing. I was going to ask him when I bought the Ghost Elita he announced building. I figured it would be best not to


----------



## feraledge (May 12, 2016)

So it dawned on me today that Valspar is a real company that probably exists in an era when people can buy paint on the internet. So instead of just taking a picture of a swatch card, I can just post their image. 
Derp.


----------



## A-Branger (May 12, 2016)

just be sure you have an accurate color computer monitor, and you have it on the right settings before make your decision


----------



## feraledge (May 12, 2016)

^ Went with physical cards then found it online. But I do some graphic design, so all good on the monitor.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 28, 2016)

Paint! Getting closer, feels very exciting.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 23, 2016)

Excitement is brutal right now.


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 23, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Excitement is brutal right now.



WOW. Man you're really in for a treat on this one...


----------



## feraledge (Aug 24, 2016)

First time seeing it together in mock up form.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 31, 2016)

Sully sent me some more pics today. So killer. They're all over Instagram though, so kind of a pain to post up here. However, will have the frets done and strung up tomorrow, so hopefully more pics!  
Getting closer, very, very stoked.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 31, 2016)

Here's the pic Sully posted on FB today. Jackson nod with the serials on the last fret. I dig.


----------



## Walterson (Sep 1, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Here's the pic Sully posted on FB today. Jackson nod with the serials on the last fret. I dig.



Are there cracks in the finish between the Pickup and the Floyd or are those some fibers from the pickup tape?


----------



## Ape Factory (Sep 1, 2016)

Definitely fibers from the pickup tape.

Is there a word imprinted on the edge of the fretboard past the last fret? Can't quite make it out!


----------



## feraledge (Sep 1, 2016)

Ape Factory said:


> Definitely fibers from the pickup tape.
> 
> Is there a word imprinted on the edge of the fretboard past the last fret? Can't quite make it out!



Yes on the pickup tape. 
That's the serial number stamped onto the bottom of the fretboard. Sully's homage to Jackson.


----------



## Aso (Sep 1, 2016)

feraledge said:


> That's the serial number stamped onto the bottom of the fretboard. Sully's homage to Jackson.



Mine wasn't Sully'd with a serial number. I feel cheated. 

pun intended


----------



## feraledge (Sep 1, 2016)

Aso said:


> Mine wasn't Sully'd with a serial number. I feel cheated.
> 
> pun intended



You'll get to have the progression of his branding on your (first) three builds!


----------



## SullyGuitars (Sep 1, 2016)

Aso said:


> Mine wasn't Sully'd with a serial number. I feel cheated.
> 
> pun intended



Was too! If you look verrrrrrry closely, you'll see JS-1044 stamped at the edge.  It's faint, but it's there.


----------



## SullyGuitars (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh, and yes, that's definitely pickup tape fibers.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 1, 2016)

SullyGuitars said:


> Was too! If you look verrrrrrry closely, you'll see JS-1044 stamped at the edge.  It's faint, but it's there.



Secret serials. Have to take it out to the desert with one of these for authentication:


----------



## feraledge (Sep 7, 2016)

Sully is a good man. Getting very, very close now.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 7, 2016)

Almost too good. 
And the official color? Feral Green. On the Sully menu now, would make an excellent taco.













Notice anything different about that logo?? Shizz is painted, son! Matching body color.


----------



## abeigor (Sep 7, 2016)

Hot damn, that's beautiful.


----------



## Aso (Sep 7, 2016)

That turned out amazing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 7, 2016)

Just saw Seymour Duncan post it on their Facebook page. Your guitar is famous, bro.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 7, 2016)

That came out awesome.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone, definitely very stoked on this.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just saw Seymour Duncan post it on their Facebook page. Your guitar is famous, bro.



I'll try to keep it from getting a big head, but I told me to tell everyone here that "it will never forget the little people who supported it here on Harmony Central."


----------



## Millul (Sep 8, 2016)

Sooo cool, Feral! Saw it on Sully's feed last night, congrats!


----------



## feraledge (Sep 21, 2016)

Sully had a live feed on FB at Guitar Sanctuary today! It's in the mail and I'll have it on Friday. However, I'm at my parents this weekend (having it shipped there) and won't be able to do a NGD post until probably Sunday at the earliest.
Very stoked.


----------



## Ape Factory (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks incredible, came out great and love the color.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 24, 2016)

Got it today!! The guitar is killer! Unfortunately not at home so I haven't been able to plug it in yet, but I have zero doubts it will sound as killer as I believe it will. Awesome work here, great working with Sully and I love how it turned out! 
Should have a NGD post on Sunday.


----------



## Millul (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 24, 2016)

Excellent combination of hardware / woods / colors!


----------



## feraledge (Sep 25, 2016)

Got to play this a good bit tonight. Eager to do the NGD post tomorrow, this guitar slays. Sully is the man.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 26, 2016)

624T NGD post here


----------

